
Here’s your chance to help build Trump’s Mexican wall in virtual reality - Fjolsvith
http://venturebeat.com/2017/01/25/trumps-great-wall-of-mexico-coming-soon-in-vr
======
benmcnelly
Oh man, these Onion writers are really getting creative. Whats that, this is
real life?! Oh.

